# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Skleroterapia opinie

## cudak5

Witam

Mam problem, pojawiły się u mnie pierwsze żylaki na nogach. A kiedy długo stoję albo siedzę i sie nie ruszam, bolą mnie nogi i lekko zaczynają puchnąć. U mnie w rodzinie moja mama ma żylaki i moja siostra, ale nic z tym nie robią.
Ja jednak chcę się ich pozbyć, bym mogła nosić spódnice i sie nie wstydzić.
Czy ktoś z Was słyszał o skleroterapi? Jakie są efekty takiego zabiegu?

Piszcie opinie na ten temat.

Z góry bardzo dziękuję

----------


## Olek

Wiem, że temat został założony dawno, dawno temu, ale gdyby ktoś przypadkiem na niego trafił i szukał pomocy, to śpieszę z odpowiedzią  :Big Grin: 

Ogólnie z żylakami miałam problem przez długie lata. Jak zaczęły pojawiać mi się pajączki (i to zaraz po 30-stce :/) to na początku próbowałam je zwalczać maściami, kremami i innymi preparatami. Powiem szczerze, że na jakiś czas mi to pomagało, ale, niestety, z czasem nogi zaczęły mi puchnąć i boleć (a nie pomagała w tym praca, w której cały czas się stoi). W końcu skontaktowałam się z lekarzem i ustaliliśmy, że najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie skleroterapia. I rzeczywiście zabieg pomógł. Nie trwał długo i nie bolał (był tylko lekki dyskomfort, bo to jednak jest wkuwanie igieł  :Big Grin: ), ale efekty są zachwycające. Znowu mogę nosić spódnice i sukienki  :Big Grin:  A to wszystko dzięki lekarzom z Centrum Lekarskiego Alfa ze Skoczowa. Polecam i zabieg i placówkę.

----------


## Nina Kowalska

Fajnie, że temat został odgrzebany  :Smile: 
U mnie problem z żylakami jest rodzinny i przechodził od babci, przez mamę, aż dopadł i mnie, więc postanowiłam coś z tym zrobić, a że pracę mam również w większości stojącą to już nie mogłam z tym dłużej zwlekać. Przeszłam zabieg skleroterapii i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Nie wiem czy to zasługa szpitala- miałam zabieg w Warszawskim Lux Medzie na Pułewskiej- czy samej metody ale nic nie czułam i wróciłam do siebie już następnego dnia, a nogi wyglądają pięknie do tej pory. Trwało to około 40 minut, a efekty utrzymują się już bardzo długo. Tak samo jak wyżej, mogę polecić sam zabieg jak i szpital, w którym czułam się bardzo bezpiecznie.

----------


## Szpital Pulsmed

Skleroterapia zmniejsza objawy jak ból, uczucie ciężkich nóg czy obrzęki. Zabieg wg. opinii Pacjentów jest mało bolesny, możemy oczywiście odczuwać dyskomfort podczas nakłuwania. Po nim zalecany jest godzinny spacer, unikanie zbyt długiego przebywania w pozycji stojącej i noszenie bielizny kompresyjnej.

Chirurgia ogólna - Klinika Transplantacji Tkanki Tłuszczowej i Komórek Macierzystych

----------

